# 1966 ramshorn



## sfhschwinn (Jul 2, 2014)

one of my friends restored a 66' rams horn a few years ago and it is in perfect condition. when he got it, all the paint was gone and was all rusted, he repainted it, did all of the decals and polished all the chrome. Though I don't have a picture of the bike, it is black, perfect condition with general brigadier white walls and the grip tape is new NOS. What would something like that go for? I know originals are a lot but what is the market for a restored one since they were only made for a few years? any info would be helpful 
thanks 
Steven


----------

